# 16 Waterman build



## jonathanglasser71

Have been a fan of microskiff for a couple of years now and Iam siked to be posting this build here . I finished my first micro about 2 years ago and sold it about 5 months ago to finance my next build . My sons and I grew out of our 13 and need something a little bigger . I started buying all the goodys like jackplate , poling platform , nav. lights , ext. when the unbelievable happened . A new friend of mine told me that he had a bare 16 waterman hull that I could have for doing some work on his new 16 . So I have been working on it for about 4 months now and finally got my wife to show me how to put the build on microskiff . So I will do my best . I have a lot of pics and cant wait to post them .


----------



## cutrunner

Nice!!!!


----------



## makin moves

We cant wait for you to post the pics to. ;D By the way nice score


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Finally figured out how to post pics of the hull when I first got it. Next time I will figure out how to make the pics bigger. Just wanted to get a couple pics up.


----------



## oysterbreath

Heck yeah, can't wait for the bigger pics! A FREE HB hull! Man you musta did an incredible job!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Will fill everyone in on my plans for the build . First let me give you my backround . I have been a fiberglass guy for 21 years mostly on big boats . For most of 2011 I went to work at hellsbay . I had built a 13 prior to going to work there that I soon relized was way to heavy . So back to the build . I am putting fwd and aft bulkheads in for cockpit with a subfloor there will be 8 fwd rod tubes , 4 on each side and 2 aft on port side . It will have all the stock bulk heads up front and a 18 galon fuel tank . I am going with a full deck with the traditional hatch up front and a 4ft by 18 inch wide hatch in the back going from side to side . I havent decided if I will put battery up front or in the back . Colors will be castle tan hull and deck with moondust non skid . Every thing I can get powdercoated will be black - platform,casting platform tiller extention.,fuel fill,bow eye,tiedown eyes,drain plug, and trailler. I got a great deal on a 2003 50 Merc that looks almost new and has never been in saltwater . We will soon change that !! I got an atlas jack plate,lenco trim tabs,and I beleive they are lavorse led nav lights . I think thats about it . OH , the hull had a tunnel put in it that I removed and I have to build the transome up 5 inchs due to the motor being  20 inch . Love to hear your thoughts and I will beg my wife to help me with the pics . I am still very new to the hole computer thing .


----------



## jrod0785

Very nice man!! I am looking forward to more progress and pics!!


----------



## swampfox

Does it have a new grey deck? If so I came real close to buying this a few months back. It's gonna be a fun build.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

It did have a new deck but it got returned to hellsbay due to some lamination defects and that was the turning point that headed it in my direction . I have since been building the bulk heads and deck out of scrap core I collected from the dumpster . One mans trash is anothers treasure right ?


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## AfterHours2

Pretty much unheard of to find a barebones HB hull like you did and I'm sure many of us on the forum have had dreams of finding one. First off, congrats. Must be nice to get one and still have the satisfaction of being able to rig to your needs. This could possibly be a start to a new viewing record for a thread. I know I'll be drooling along the way.....


----------



## oysterbreath

Looking real good! Did you use floatation infill underneath the sole? Is that H60 cell you are using? What kinda prices are you getting for it?


----------



## mhinkle90

Can't wait! [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## alain_vallejo

this is what microskiff is about, awesome work and please keep us updated


----------



## jonathanglasser71

I used A-B foam in the bow and just put two stringers and a pvc drain under the sub floor . Oysterbreath all of the core is core cell witch is a pvc base core that hellsbay uses . I got all of the core for this build out of a dumpster and ripped it down on a table saw into 5 inch strips . I then laminated it together on a 4/8 sheet of partical board with formica on one side to get pannels for the build . I am doing this build on a very tight budget . will get some new pics up on saturday when I get back in town , or as my buddy calls it boat porn !


----------



## alain_vallejo

I would go help just to learn a bit more about fiberglass work and boat building.


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

As you can see I cut the tunnel out . Talked to some people who have them and found out they take away top end speed plus I have a jackplate . I used pensky board to make the box to rase the transome and then glassed it in . Gelcoated fwd and aft compartments and then went over that with awlgrip . Doing so makes it super easy to clean and doesnt mildew . Going to paint entire boat to cut down on weight . Hope to come in under 400 lbs for deck and hull . Next step is to install rod racks with weld on and get rod tubes in . Also need to get all the metal over to powdercoat . Cant wait to fish this thing !! Havent had a boat since December and only went with buddys a couple times .


----------



## paint it black

Sweet!!!! I would love to take on a build like this! Great score!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Frontier05 I will be bonding the deck in a couple weeks at my dads shop in palm beach if you want to help out let me know . I love to pass on my knowledge of the trade .


----------



## cutrunner

Lookin sweet, your progress is makin me look bad..
Hows paint gonna make the boat weigh less? :-?


----------



## jrod0785

Awesome man! You got some skillz!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Cut Runner it would take about 10 gallons of gelcoat to do the hull and deck , thats 100 to 110 lbs . paint its going to take 1 gallon at under 10 lbs . Thats half a person .


----------



## Recidivists

Cut is right about seeing a build go quicker than normal on here; at least with the hull. Your handle is appropriate Glasser16. Nice work. Are you available for hire?


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

Recidivist the build looks like it is going faster than it should because I started a few months ago . I am not a big computer guy and it took me a bit to figure it out . I have been doing this for a while though and know how to speed things up . But heres a few pics of rod racks and tubes .


----------



## Recidivists

O.K.

I appreciate professional work when I see it, though.  I couldn't do it without the years of experience you have.  I hate to be cliche, but it looks great.  A craftsman produces that in four months, in his leasure time.


----------



## junkin35

Glasser, what are you using to bond the rod tube in? Just drilled the holes in my skiff and slid tubes in and overthinking what to bond with? I'm guessing this isn't your first rodeo!! MIKE


----------



## oysterbreath

WOW! This is one sweet rebuild! You've got some great skills there! Looks real good so far! One of these day I hope to have the opportunity to work with corecell. looks like a good material! Is that pensky board good stuff? Since you are using paint, are you also using epoxy instead of polyester resin?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

I am using weld-on to secure the rod tubes and racks . As far as epoxy I am not a fan . On this build I am using only vinylester resin , it bonds great and stays more flexible . Have been using 545 primer witch is an awlgrip product . All of the products Iam using I have seen tested to the extream and that is why I am using them on my personal boat . It is great to see people on this site as into these boats and lifestyle as I am .


----------



## lemaymiami

Glasser, great work... I'm not familiar with "weld-on" - what is it, some kind of glue?


----------



## EricY

just had a chance to check out the pix at home last night. This is awesome, keep up the good work, and keep us posted. Great ingenuity being able to make full sheets of core out of discarded pieces !! 

I may have missed it, but how did the hull end up not having gelcoat? It should be awesome with Awlgrip, and the weight savings is a nice added bonus.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Weld-on comes in a two part tube that you put a tip on and as you pump it out it mixes the parts together . I hate to say it but I dont know what its made of , but I do know once you bond a deck , rod tubes , ext. you will not be removing them .A lot of boat builders use it and it comes with a price , about 40.00 a tube witch is about the size of a regular tube of caulk . As far as the hull when I got it there wasnt much gelcoat on it and after I blocked all of the waves out of it she was mostiy bare .


----------



## cutrunner

> Cut Runner it would take about 10 gallons of gelcoat to do the hull and deck ,  thats 100 to 110 lbs . paint its going to take 1 gallon at under 10 lbs . Thats half a person .


True, but on my rebuild 15 cc w/cap i used about 5 gallons inside and out.
But, i didnt have the cap off, so i didnt gelcoat the whole inside of the hull either
Makes sense, never thought of it like that


----------



## cutrunner

Also im going to say that "weld on" is a 2 part, self metering(in the tip) thickened epoxy.
Like west systems 6-10. Love that stuff btw


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

The mold pics are of the hatch that I am putting in back and other pics are primer shots .


----------



## paint it black

Great work!


----------



## oysterbreath

WOW, so you'd actually use THAT much gel coat as aposed to paint. I never knew that about gel coat. Din't know that V resin was paint compatable either. vinylester resin, word is that its a little more expensive than poly but not as expensive as epoxy. Mostly I hear it being used for vac infusion. So I guess by your example it's also good for hand laying huh? Now IF you had been using polyester resin...would you have used gel instead or would have still gone with paint?

Also, Weld-on is new to me too but if it's like 10-6 It's gotta be good stuff. However....you can get 10-6 for $20! I used it early on in my build. Only thing I didn't like is that there ain't as much of it in the tube as you'd think!

Ohh Ohh ohh, one last point. I've been looking at a lot of Hellsbay hull bottoms lately in my idea retrieving process. It looks like yours has really short 8 foot long poling strakes or that you've sanded them down mucho? You gonna add them back? Also, what's up with the inverse/carved chines on your hull. I don't think I've seen that on other HBs?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Tried to research weld-on couldnt finde much , its not epoxy . Paint was about weight and with dark colors it holds up to the sun way longer . The poling strakes are there just hard to see and the inverted chines are a hellsbay thing .


----------



## swaddict

Awesome stuff, this is what this site is about actually making more out of less and not just buying a product and sticking it on. Great work and I'm enjoying the build


----------



## Recidivists

Weld on is a two component acrylic adhesive.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Great bulid!!!!!!!! Saludos from Puerto Rico. I am aslo using awl grip for my friend 16 carolina skiff. hope i dont mess that one beacuse here awl grip is really expensive. i am almost ready for primer and paint. Anyways great build. I can not wait to see the awl grip go down. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Fly if you want a couple pointers on shooting awlgrip let me know and thanks to everyone for the kinde words . Glad to see that I am not the only one that is so in to this lifestyle . Cant wait to get out on the water with some of the forum members ! And thanks for the info on weld-on Recidivist . I just love the stuff . Will try to get paint pics up tonight .


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Oooo yes!! I just purchase a harbor freight pressure pot that i am going to use for the epoxy primer. but i dont know if i am going to used for the base coat or go with a gravity feed hvlp gun that i have a small 1.00mm needle. Any pointer would be great.


----------



## paint it black

> Oooo yes!! I just purchase a harbor freight pressure pot that i am going to use for the epoxy primer. but i dont know if i am going to used for the base coat or go with a gravity feed hvlp gun that i have a small 1.00mm needle. Any pointer would be great.


I shoot awlgrip with a gravity feed 1.3 SATA. I wouldn't use a pressure pot for awlgrip. Unless it's a good quality one. Those harbor freight ones shoot like a water hose. lol


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks paint it black for the advice.


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

That looks incredible, nice work!


----------



## cutrunner




----------



## Creek Runner

Looks good man, great job!


----------



## tguasjr

*WOW!!!!!!!!*


----------



## alain_vallejo

> *WOW!!!!!!!!*


X's 10000000000000


----------



## jrod0785

Flippin Awesome man!


----------



## junkin35

Charge to drive to south LA and shoot a hull??????


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Junkin I would love to come out and make a fishing trip out of it . Should have my boat done in about a month and if any of you want to get in touch with me my email is [email protected] .


----------



## oysterbreath

Incredible! Makes me wanna get my hull shot by someone who knows what they are doing! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

WOW!!!!! That looks amazing.
Now i fill the pressure to performe with my project.
WOW
At what presurre to you have the pot set and the gun. I notice that you are more than 12"from the hull spraying.

What color is that? I am using snow whitw for the inside and sky blue for the outside. 

All in all great job. For sure you know what your doing.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## jerm

BA spray job. Cant be your first time.That's something to be proud of! I need to do that to the Gheenoe.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Fly I dont go by pressure I tape a peice of paper on the wall and pull the trigger about 12 inchs away just in and out and if it wets out the paper and doesnt drip its good .If you look on the door behinde me you can see the paper I used . I like to use some presure . But the can directions should work . Hookedontail if you need a hand with a paint job let me know .


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

I have almost got the build up to date . Have a friend coming over to do some electrical work this weekend . That is the only thing that I wont do . Seems like every time I try to fires start .


----------



## Creek Runner

Looks freaking great!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thanks CreekRunner ! I am getting cabbin fever though , hopefully I will get some things wired up today so I can get it over to merc shop for service on motor .


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Just wanted to let everyone know that just because it looks like I have done this a couple of times doesnt mean I cant get an idea from somebody who hasent ever done it . So if you have any thoughts , please put them out there . I got my cockpit shot , non-skid in cockpit , bottom of deck painted , and some rigging done this weekend . Look for some new pics this evening .


----------



## jayb1

Great job on the skiff.Where is the beavertail logo,just joking
glasser tell me about the ram lin trailer painting process
i bought the one listed on cl st augustine this weekend
what a deal thanks afterhour 2 for the post.I want to
awlgrip it but have some rust on the read cross brace,


----------



## AfterHours2

> tell me about the ram lin trailer painting processi bought the one listed on cl st augustine this weekend what a deal thanks afterhour 2 for the post.


Glad someone on the forum got to get it. Almost seemed to good to be true about the trailer. I just got my first Ramlin this weekend and it is truly an excellent trailer. The HB looks awesome. Got some top notch building going on here. Keep the updates coming....


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks for all the advice, your build is a great one. If someone on HB is looking probably is not to happy. Fix the problem with the pot after checking the harbor freigth site for the customer reviews one said that everything was loose and for sure mine wasnt the exception. Sorry for all the questions.
- how much time after the mix is done you have to used? Not even the salesman knows.
- with that 2qt pot 3/4 full how much passes can you make?

Thanks again for your time. 
Ps. If you ever come to PR just let me know to plan a fishing trip.


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

Old Crab the trailer was powder coated by a buddy of mine in cocoa for 350.00 . I had the walk plank bent out of 8th inch galvy and had another buddy weld it on before I had it coated . Fly keep the questions comen . Pot life on awlgrip , well where you are you could shoot it out of a gun for at least 4 hrs . Keep it out out of the sun and it will last longer . Mixing station should be in the shade also . Oh and on the beavertail logo , after my parting with hellsbay I might just have one sitting on the shelf . We will just have to see !!!


----------



## junkin35

Absolutely Amazing!!!!


----------



## oysterbreath

Now that's a sweet lil set up! You make it look way too easy! So where did you buy your jackplate and livorsi bow lights? I love that poling platform! Also, what size pvc did you go with for your rod tubes?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Oysterbreath got most of my parts at hellsbay wile I was still working there . They used to let you get stuff at cost . Guess I got out just in time !


----------



## Cracka

G'day Glasser, you are making a beautiful boat out of that hull, congratulations.  
A couple of Q's if you don't mind.  
What colour is your awlgrip?  
What did you use for your nonskid and what colour?  
Your jackplate looks to be a nice light weight option, is it a home grown item, if not, what breed is it (I did notice Oysterbreath asked in the post above).

Thanks mate

Mick


----------



## byrdseye

Very Nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Snookdaddy

Glasser 16,

Awesome project... I can't wait to see the finished product.

*Question: Would be interested in fabricating a deck panel for my Gordon 16' Waterman? I have two "built in" storage boxes on the back of my boat with the center open. I would like to have a deck panel made to fit the center. No livewell, just the cap.. *

Here's a picture of my skiff, so you can see what I'm talking about:










It's the area between the 2 seat cusions... 

I'll PM you my phone number, so we can discuss.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Cracka , thank you for the kind words . The hull and deck are castle tan and the non-skid is moon dust . Snookdaddy will look for that PM .


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Cracka the jackplate is a Atlas Micro .


----------



## oysterbreath

> G'day Glasser, you are making a beautiful boat out of that hull, congratulations.
> A couple of Q's if you don't mind.
> What colour is your awlgrip?
> What did you use for your nonskid and what colour?
> Your jackplate looks to be a nice light weight option, is it a home grown item, if not, what breed is it (I did notice Oysterbreath asked in the post above).
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Mick


This is what he's using.
http://www.boatownersworld.com/thmarine/th_marine_atlas_micro_jacker.htm

Best price I've seen online too!


----------



## Cracka

Aha, thanks Glasser and Oyster, they are a very nice unit.

Mick


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Keep then coming. [smiley=1-computergeek.gif]


----------



## Guest

> Glasser 16,
> 
> Awesome project... I can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> *Question:  Would be interested in fabricating a deck panel for my Gordon 16' Waterman?  I have two "built in" storage boxes on the back of my boat with the center open.  I would like to have a deck panel made to fit the center.  No livewell, just the cap..  *
> 
> Here's a picture of my skiff, so you can see what I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the area between the 2 seat cusions...
> 
> I'll PM you my phone number, so we can discuss.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob




How do you turn left with that platform?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Ummm! Interesting observation.


----------



## oysterbreath

> How do you turn left with that platform?


You mean right...RIGHT?


----------



## Recidivists

It's Ricky Bobby's ex boat. [smiley=joker.gif]


----------



## Guest

> How do you turn left with that platform?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean right...RIGHT?
Click to expand...


Yea, whatever! ;D


----------



## Taterides

Simple.....3 left turns... sweet rig.


----------



## Net 30

PM sent


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Going to get rigging and deck pinned by end of weekend . Pics to follow . Also got some cool new pushpole holders from CarbonMarine .


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## Net 30

>


Hey Glasser - PM sent


----------



## oysterbreath

> Hey Glasser - PM sent
Click to expand...

LOL, dude...that looks like a....ummmm...well...I once saw a "grown up" movie and a young lady...ummm....plug...ummm...nevermind!


----------



## rashouri87

its already looking beautiful, I can't wait to see the completed pics!


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## cutrunner

No screw and glue??? Lol just Kidding


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Deck is bonded !! I am happy with how it came out . I used a weld-on type product ,then I came back and filled the rest with a bonding putty . After that I blocked the vertical area and used a 1/4 inch router bit to put a radious that I could glass too . Then I layed it up with 1.5 oz. matt with 7 oz. cloth and vinylester resin . Shoul have trim tabs back from powdercoat this week and get rest of rigging done over weekend . Getten closer ! Feals like a boat now .


----------



## jonathanglasser71

No Cut the only screws in this gunnel will be to hold the rubrail on ! I got the tabs back from powder today and cant wait to put them on . I ordered all my switches this week , hope I get them for weekend ! So hard to work on other boats with mine sitting right there , but with out them its kinda hard to suport my habit . So cant wait for the weekend !! Sure does get hard when you get close to the end . Oh , almost forgot ! I pulled up at gas station yesterday on my way to drop off my tabs and was pulling my boat to show guys at the shop and just happened that Flip Pallot was getting gas right next to me ! It had to be one of my proudest moments short of kids and wife !! He had some nice things to say about the build . So I guess I am on the right track . Hope to have some pics soon .


----------



## lemaymiami

If you were down in my area.... I'd be looking over your shoulder every day (if allowed).

I wonder if the average angler has any idea just how skilled some small skiff builders are....


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thank you Lemaymiami and if you have any questions or need advice feel free to ask . I can guide anyone through a fix or build . I love what I do and love to share my knowledge of the trade .


----------



## Guest

The Skiff is looking unreal! This is going to be a tiller?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

TheBrazilNut yes its a tiller . I love the feel of a tiller and theres less to go wrong . I have set out to keep it simple and light and even on that note there is a lot of peices that go into putting it all together . But I can see the end of the tunnel . If you ever want to take a closer look I live in Rockledge . Just send me a PM , I would also like to check your skiff out .


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## DuckNut

What's the mold from? Put some sand in there for the kids.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

I got my strongarm tiller ext. out and put it on to see where everything needs to be mounted . Probably need to get a shift cable and a t-handle to mount on aft bulkhead . So I wont have to lean back to shift . Saw it done on buddys waterman but they mounted it on aft side of coffin box . Also got my switches and switch plate cut out of sheet of carbonfiber I made , and trim tabs are on .


----------



## Creek Runner

Yeah what mold is that of? I like it! Build looks great!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

I built that mold about 3 years ago . Its a 12ft 4 inch malibu river runner or was. I flared the bow and did a couple other thingst to it and then pulled a mold . Before I got the waterman hull I was going to build that boat and then build back 4 ft of hull stick them together and have a 16ft. glades skiff type boat . Think I will make that my next project . Thanks for kind words!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Got word back from motor shop , they said it was like new ! Think I might have to take it for a quick ride saturday a.m. !


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

SWEET!!!


----------



## Guest

>





I went over and talked to John last week. Cool guy and does very good work. He had a 2001 16' Waterman, 1998 16' Whipray (friends skiffs) he was working on in addition to his own 16' Waterman.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thanks for stoppen by BrazilNut . Moving into new shop this week so havent had much time to do the pic thing . But theres fixen to be some SICK skiffs comen out of Rockledge ! Will keep posted .


----------



## Sheremeta

hopefully my Dolphin will be one of them.


----------



## 8loco

My banshee needs a little customization. Can you PM me your contact info?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Well I have been moving into new shop and havent had time for much else . I did get 80% of the wiring done and motor running like a champ . Took it out for a test run on fathers day . It was incredible !! I cant believe how well it runs . Will get some pics up soon .


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## Bradleydel

Rigging a boat is an art. Even most manufacturers don't do it correctly but that's a nice clean job!


----------



## swaddict

where's the shop located and do/will you build/weld platforms, also?


----------



## Guest

> where's the shop located and do/will you build/weld platforms, also?



I was at the shop today. It's going to be a sweet operation once they finish moving in. Nice eye candy with four Hells Bay skiffs in their bay.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thank you for noticing Bradley !


----------



## oysterbreath

A new shop....hmmmmmm, is it road trip time yet?


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## swampfox

HOLY S**T!!!!

Glasser hell of a job! I just checked in after a 2 month absence. And got to read the whole thread thru in one shot. It was like a good book. I couldn't wait for the next page. As I stated in post 4 or so. I actually came across this very hull. A one in million chance! And came very very close to buying it. Until right at the last minute I found a Lostmen at a price that was too good to pass on. But I really liked the idea of building it. When it was offerred to me. It had a new HB deck also. I have some interesting back history on it. I am sure  most of you wondered how a HB ends up in this state. :-? The story that was told to me is that it once belonged to these two brothers. And they used it to build a skiff . But instead of using thier own skills and design. They made few changes. Mostly to the deck that they hacked up. And then pulled 2 molds. Bingo! instant Michigan flats skiff company.  So not only do you have a sweet boat. It is a infamous bit of skiff history. Just one more thing to like about it to me. ;D At first I was bummed for you about the deck being all jacked up. But now near the end I am glad it turned out like that. Because you made it your own. Even more than those 2 brothers that owned before you. And I hope you have plans for a grab handle. That tiller 50 is gonna move that thing! You make me wish I gotten it now. :'( But my skills are not on your level. I couldn't have done her up this good. You and your son are gonna make a lot of good memories on her. I hope you never sell her. But if you do can I be first in line.


----------



## cutrunner

Oh snap lol thats the beavertail plug, i guess i never put two and two together.
Me and a buddy used to rag onthe guy all the time that he just popped the mold off of a hells bay..
He lived here in town (stuart)


----------



## jonathanglasser71

That is the hull ! Swampfox you are first in line . I dought I will ever sell though . I have run it a few times and it halls #@% ! It also rides better than any of the other 16s I have rode in . The subfloor does a lot . Hope to get the hatches in this weekend and start to button things up . Oh and there was some tooling gel still on the hull when I had it flipped over !


----------



## Guest

> Oh snap lol thats the beavertail plug, i guess i never put two and two together.
> Me and a buddy used to rag onthe guy all the time that he just popped the mold off of a hells bay..
> He lived here in town (stuart)



No, Beavertail splashed an 18' HB Waterman while HB was going through bankruptcy.


----------



## Lappy_16

> Oh snap lol thats the beavertail plug, i guess i never put two and two together.
> Me and a buddy used to rag onthe guy all the time that he just popped the mold off of a hells bay..
> He lived here in town (stuart)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Beavertail splashed an 18' HB Waterman while HB was going through bankruptcy.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm pretty sure Beavertail splashed the 17.8/Waterman hull not the 16', notice how beavertails had sponsons


----------



## Guest

> Oh snap lol thats the beavertail plug, i guess i never put two and two together.
> Me and a buddy used to rag onthe guy all the time that he just popped the mold off of a hells bay..
> He lived here in town (stuart)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Beavertail splashed an 18' HB Waterman while HB was going through bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty sure Beavertail splashed the 17.8/Waterman hull not the 16', notice how beavertails had sponsons
Click to expand...


Your Close, but the 17.8 was Whipray now Professional. Both the 17.8 and 18' Waterman have sponsons.

The history of boat/skiff splashing must be correct for the records.


----------



## Lappy_16

yeah i knew it was either the the 17.8 or the waterman, just wasn't sure which one.


----------



## 8loco

Who owns the green 16 in the front. I love the grab bar/coffin box setup on that boat. By far my favorite boat of all time. I dream about that boat.


----------



## castawaycustoms

I own the green boat and it's for sale if you want it


----------



## 8loco

I wish I could afford it. I fell in love with that boat when you were building it. Simple and clean. If I ever win the lotto I'll be knocking at your door.


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

So I have run the boat a few times and top speed is 39.8 mph . I am extremely happy with how everything is working . It poles like a dream . The wiring is almost done and I am going to start on the back hatch and gutter this week . I feal comfertable in new shop and things are starting to click . If anyone is in Rockledge stop by and check it out . Send me a pm and I will give you the adress .


----------



## Rosco

Simply awesome! What are the dimensions on that front hatch? Also, if some dude was building a boat in Maryland in his garage, would you pulling another hatch from your mold for sale?


----------



## jayb1

Glasser 16,I have been following your post,and want to say
that you did a great job.And want to wish you and your
young family the best with your new adventure.
They spelt beavertail wrong


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thank You ! Rosco and old crab and thats not all they got wrong but thats not what this post is about .


----------



## jayb1

glasser
what are you drafting. I bought a BT 17'8" prototype hull
last year that i am reworking,  i think it was splashed 
from the old whipray unsure looks like a early 2000
model,I wanted a 70 2 stroke tiller on it
but after seeing your 16 i may want a 50 2 stroke


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Havent checked yet but I will get that info for you Thursday .


----------



## jonathanglasser71

The draft is 5 1/2 inches old crab , hope that helps . Got to lay up the aft hatch today but it was a long day so I will post some pics tomorrow .


----------



## jayb1

Are those numbers with or with anyone in the boat or on
pole. Thanks


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## Guest

>




Deja vu. I was at that exact spot today around 4:30.


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## GoldSpoon

This is a beautiful boat Glasser. You did a fine job and I'm sure your 21 years in the business helped you along the way.

I have a question about the 5th picture down in your last post concerning the electrical device with the key in it next to the blue fuel hose. Is that to prevent the boat from being started? I've never seen that if so, it would make a nice security device.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Gold Spoon it is the ignition that came with the wiring harness for the motor . My wiring is done ! Thanks to a very talented friend !! Now it is up to me to finish this build . I should have the aft jam done by the end of the weekend . Then I have to build a hatch for it .


----------



## TC

Glasser, PM sent.


----------



## twentythree

Glasser, you're an artist! Unbelievable build, wish I had half your talent!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thank you guys for the props ! If I can help anybody just shoot me a PM .


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## Michaelbell00

awesome looking skiff, great encouragement for fellow skiff rebuilds.


----------



## junkin35

Take an 89' Hobie Power Skiff on even trade??? [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

Graet Job GLASSER..... Skiff Looks Fantastic!!!! MIKE


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thank You guys and nice try Mike ! Havent had tons of time to work on my skiff . Shop is getting bizzzy ! Did get aft hatch fit and started to straten the jam up , put it together crooked ! Thats what happens when you are in a rush and if I dont get it strate it will drive me nuts !! Also put Seadeck pads behinde rod racks . Realy looking forward to completing deck . After that a coffin box with toe kick and I am done ! I did get a chance to take a look at a brand new Chittam Skiff that came by the shop . That thing was sweet !!!!! Got me motivated for next project . Think I am going to build a boat out of my 13 mold , stretch it 3 ft. and go super high teck on it . See what happens . Until next time Peace Out !


----------



## southernstrain

That first picture is great!

Makes me miss being a kid in the front of my grandfathers boat!


----------



## Barbs_deep

Awesome job ! Makes every fish you catch mean that much more when its out of a boat that you built !

Who made your casting platform ? looks killer


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Blue Point in Titisville Fl 888-863-7290 Gladeskiff stock platform


----------



## Barbs_deep

Awesome, thanks. I need a little more height !


----------



## oysterbreath

> Blue Point in Titisville Fl 888-863-7290 Gladeskiff stock platform


Decent price?


----------



## Barbs_deep

> Blue Point in Titisville Fl 888-863-7290 Gladeskiff stock platform
> 
> 
> 
> Decent price?
Click to expand...

or at least give us a ball park


----------



## Snookdaddy

> Blue Point in Titisville Fl 888-863-7290 Gladeskiff stock platform
> 
> 
> 
> Decent price?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or at least give us a ball park
Click to expand...

I have one and they're around $350. Call them at the number above and see if that price is still good. Heck, maybe it has gone down. Bluepoint makes a top notch product.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

That was about what I paid for my casting platform but I thought you said polling and thats where the gladeskiff reference came in . My casting platform is 18 inches tall .


----------



## 8loco

WHOA. This almost made it on the second page. We need an update.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Sorry guys its crazy at the shop right now . I have put drains in my front hatch that drain out into cockpit . Now I dont have to shammy out front storage anymore ! Also working on finding the right prop , dont think I will be breaking over 40 mph with this boat . Which has got me thinking about my next build ! I am thinking of building one of my 13s and making it 16 with a 6 ft beam . Was thinking a 90 two stroke Yamaha . Would like to hit 60 ! Well thats kinda off topic . Will try to get some pics up soon .


----------



## Snookdaddy

40mph in a flat bottom hull is hard to achieve without mega hp.. I'd like to see a Whipray style hull with about 12 degrees of deadrise with a 3-4" wide pad at the back. Sure it would draft 6-7", but I'd bet it would fly.. Similar to the new Biscayne hull, but much lighter...


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## kyleh04

This is the one of the most amazing rebuilds of a boat, or anything for that matter, that I have ever seen! Awesome job!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

So I remember Rosco saying he had to put a dead line on his build and I believe if I dont do the same I will be fishing out of a half finished boat Forever ! I will be done by the end of September 100% . So I bonded a band around the cockpit , Awlgrip on back side of aft hatch gutter and bonded in , also got drains glassed to bottom of gutter . Now I have to get all of that stuff glassed , faired , painted , and some non-skid on it . I am also going to build a coffin box with a livewell in it . It will have a toe kick around the entire bottom . So it will be a busy month . Oh and a powerpole installed .


----------



## blittle

looks good Glasser. 

How did you lay up the band. Formica table?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thank You for all the compliments and yes I build a lot of parts on 4x8 a formica table .


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

Started to piece together a coffin box today . Should look cool after I put some nice round corners on it . Cant wait to have a complete boat !


----------



## kooker

What materials did you use to make that?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

I made pannels on a formica table out of corecell and 1 1/2 ounce matt .


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

Still have no idea what I am going to do with this space ! Would like to have a small livewell , but I also need to have a place to keep fish from time to time . So I gues it will be a not so small livewell . I will be building liner with rounded corners and insullating it . I believe I am going to mount a chartplotter to the back side on a wedge that will be able to move . Once I get it in paint its off to fab shop to get a removable backrest /grab bar . Lot of things to do in a small amount of time . Hope to get hatches glassed in this week also so I can get deck shot . Mad dash for the finish line !!


----------



## blittle

Professional.


----------



## 8loco

What product did you use for the floor. It looks sandy. Also what was the application process for it. Love the center coffin box. Can you PM me a price for that?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

For the non-skid I used Griptex particles coarse made by US paints I believe , sprayed in Awlgrip paint . Thank You guys for watching this build and keeping me motivated !


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Did you mix the griptex with the paint and then spray paint or spray, hand laid the griptex and another coat of paint. I am getting close to that part of the build and everything i seen is laid with roller. I am going to use the pettit non skid particles for the awl grip. Thanks!!!!

Buy the way the skiff look amazing.


----------



## 8loco

I'll try and call tomorrow.


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

Got some rough work done on the gutter and lid for the coffin box . Just have to cut a piece for the lid and I can glass it all together and get fairing !Having a hard time committing the down time to getting the deck painted . Its the price you pay from putting your skiff on the water before shes done ! I can feel the end coming though , the end is near .


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

Screwed everything together for a dry run and put some temp. hinges on . Works great , really going to love this thing . Had a buddy mention lighting under toe kick , great idea ! Was reading an article on seachest for baitwells and have relized I need more weight in the bow , dont know if I could kill two birds with one stone . Just putting some thoughts out there . Havent researched anything yet .


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

PM send about awlgrip ?


----------



## whipray17.8

Glasser, 

Amazing build!

Where did you get the Darkside Association Decal?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

EZ got the decal from the shop I work at Castaway Customs and thanks .


----------



## Guest

Is this thing done yet? I might stop by the shop in the A.M.


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

Well just did the math and I have 7 more days till my deadline ! I have done alot of work in the past week . All of the glass work is done , faired , and blocked out . Its been some early mornings but I am ready for primer . I also had a mount made for a pushpole holder so I could keep it off the deck of my platform . Will have some paint shots in the next couple days .


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

Didnt make my deadline ! But she is in primer and is my best work yet !! Will be working over the weekend and you guys will be seeing some very shiny pics. on Monday . Cant wait to get her on the water!!!!!!


----------



## 8loco

It's Monday!!


----------



## Rosco

Looking forward to seeing it. Oh, and yes - it's Monday. Time for pics!


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

So these are probably not the pics. you guys were looking for ! I picked up a block and couldnt stop . I just felt if I have come this far I better do my best . So I wont be back till I have a shiney skiff to show you all . Shouldnt be long !


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

Painted and ready for some skid !!!!


----------



## blittle

> Painted and ready for some skid !!!!


Nice. 

Very professional.


----------



## Rosco

That's pretty!


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## Rosco

Wow! I like that color. What is it?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

I Got the skid shot today ! After I pulled the tape I think I must have made a hundred laps around her in disbelief of how this skiff has turned out ! Will get some pics after I put her back together . Then its off to the coffin box ! Cant wait to fsh .


----------



## david_kohler

That turned out gorgeous! I have been learning quite a bit. Thanks for the rundown of what your doing.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
You are definitely the men. I ended up rolling the skid. Ill be in Fl from the 19 to the 23 Nov, for my niece 15 birthday.


----------



## Creek Runner

Looks great! You have worked hard and it's shows in the end product. 

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

She is about 90% done . I still have to paint bottom side of hatchs , get 4 LED lights installed , a shifter , and get coffin box done . But for the next couple of weeks its time to fish !!!! That is why we do this right ? Colors are castle tan and moondust . Thank you everyone !


----------



## nchorley

Looks great man!! Cant wait to see it on the water!


----------



## david_kohler

Your a true craftsmen for sure! Are there any tips you would give if I decided to use vinlylestor on my build? I'm at the point were I'm looking were to buy some coosa and now maybe some different resin.


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## Rosco

Very nice. What is that black stuff on your rod holders and sides?


----------



## Dillusion

> Very nice.   What is that black stuff on your rod holders and sides?


Seadek


----------



## el9surf

Maybe the nicest skiff I have seen on this site. Great work!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

So I went to put some bungy 0n my rod racks and quickly noticed I couldnt get a drill in tight enough so I put a drill bit in my angle grinder , worked great . Lots of loose ends to tie up but getting closer . It never ceases to amaze me how much goes into a 16 ft skiff !! Might just be that I am a little obsessed with my work . Going to get back to the coffin box next . Thanks again for the kind words !


----------



## tguasjr

You sir are a true craftsman and a bad ass! That boat is sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oysterbreath

Nice....no, way more than nice! You got real skills there man. I'm humbled thats for sure. Top notch all the way. I like it. One thing though...that poling platform would be much happier on my skiff-to-be! Lol


----------



## Rosco

>


Hey Glasser, 

Did you use heat to bend that PVC? What sized tube did you use?


----------



## Rediculous

> Maybe the nicest skiff I have seen on this site. Great work!


Agreed.... It must absolutely fly with that 50 on it, too.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

I used 1 1/2 PVC and no heat . It was a little tuff getting them in but you cant beat that curve . The fastest I have seen is 39.8 .


----------



## lemaymiami

For anyone interested... those 1.5" PVC tubes will perfectly accept a foam insert.... I use hot water pipe insulation sticks (they're meant to go around metal pipe, but work very well to cushion the inside of a rod tube if it's the right size...) to line the rodholders for fly rods. I've been doing it for some years now. I only use an 18" piece for each tube and replace it every year or two....

I build all my own rods and noticed years ago that the pounding a rod tip gets when you're running can weaken one just enough to make it fail long before it should...


----------



## Guest

I was at the Shop last week and the finished Deck/Cap look like they were just popped from the Mold. Remember, that the Deck/Cap were put together in pieces.

Before:






















After:






>


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

I have been crazy busy at the shop but I did get a chance to prime and paint the coffin box . I also had a freind stop by and do some rope work on the steps of the poling platform and the tiller extension . Will get into a little more detale when I am not so tired . Goodnight !!


----------



## oysterbreath

I REALLY like that box. You did a great job on it!


----------



## cturner149

Wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## trplsevenz

This was a very impressive build. I am in the process of a complete rebuild of an aqua force skiff that I bought back in 99'. This has put me back at it after a few months off. Great work. I will be sending a PM to pick your brain shortly if you don't mind.


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

I wanted to see what you guys thought about my two choices of rubrail . The aluminum one I would powdercoat black and the rubber one has an incert . Please give me your opinion .


----------



## Snookdaddy

> I wanted to see what you guys thought about my two choices of rubrail . The aluminum one I would powdercoat black and the rubber one has an incert . Please give me your opinion .


I think the aluminum looks the best, but I would only use it if I was putting it back on the trailer at the end of every day. 

If you may keep the boat at a dock overnight or a weekend Glades trip, I'd go with the rubber to keep barnacle encrusted pilings at bay. They will wreak havoc on aluminum, especially powder coated aluminum,

I was going to use aluminum rub rails on my Challenger, but I spend a lot of weekends on Little Gasparilla Island and I didn't want the aluminum getting all scratched up at the dock..

I used black rope for my insert and it adds a little custom touch to the plastic piping that comes with the rub rail..

Your boat will look great no matter which one you choose.

Nice work!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thank you for the input , I never leave her tied up to a dock .


----------



## DuckNut

Since everything is black and your hull is a light color - a highly polished rail would give it a real touch of class.

A first rate job you did Glasser.


----------



## tguasjr

I would go with the powdercoated aluminum. It will give it that little touch of class.


----------



## Net 30

It would suck if you powder coated, got a scratch and then have it flake off and oxidize. 

I'd go with a thin black Taco rubrail with a solid stainless strip...sexy!


----------



## blittle

> I wanted to see what you guys thought about my two choices of rubrail . The aluminum one I would powdercoat black and the rubber one has an incert . Please give me your opinion .



I'd go with the plastic rub rail w/ plastic insert. Black on black ofcourse. I wouldn't powder coat the aluminum insert for scratch/scuff reasons. 

How do you plan to connect the coffin box to the floor? You might have mentioned it earlier, but I missed it.


----------



## oysterbreath

IMHO the only reason to use aluminum or stainless steel is because you want the look of those two elements. Since a BLACK rubrail is the natural choice for your rubrail it makes all the sense in the world to use the Taco. It'll take more beating and you won't feel as bad about it. Besides, the pure beefiness of the Taco also looks better. A narrow black rubrail on your skiff would look a bit odd. Doable...but odd!


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## jonathanglasser71

Got the coffin box in and tried it out today . Put ice in it at 6o a.m. and still had plenty left at 6:00 p.m . That will work !


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

sweeett!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swampfox

Awesome work Glasser! I'm glad you ended up with it instead of me. It wouldn't have been near as nice. I love that toe kick on the console. It looks like it is floating in the air. I have never seen one like it before-very creative. Are you gonna add a grab bar to it? Holy smokes that casting platform isn't much shorter that your poling platform. Its gonna take good balance to stay on a Waterman that high up. You know those can be a bit tippy


----------



## Bissell

Wow that box looks amazing


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thank you guys and yes I am going to add a grab bar/backrest to the coffin box . I am also having a cushion made for the aft hatch and the hatch for the coffin box . Getting super close to being done !!!


----------



## redjim

I had the pleasure of meeting Jonathan and seeing this WONDERFUL boat the other day. It is quite possible the nicest boat I have ever seen. The amazing thing is that he put the entire thing together himself. 

Wow,...what a ride! You should be very proud my friend.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Thank You for the props Jim ! Just figured out what I am going to do for a backrest on the coffin box , the best comparison I can think off is a sportfish fighting chair back . Teak and all . Should have some pics soon .


----------



## Net 30

Hey Jonathan...nice work! You and Tyler worked on my 17.8 Whipray a while back (Ted Turners old boat). I've been looking to replace the plastic guide chair with a teak chair like an old Willy Roberts but don't want to break the bank. If you guys come up with an affordable custom solution let me know...that high gloss brightwork on a skiff always makes me drool.......


----------



## byrdseye

Nice.......


----------



## jonathanglasser71




----------



## TidewateR

ohh I like where this is going!!


----------



## BayStYat

that machine is sick glasser. i would love to see that piece in person. 

i think its the best boat on this site. 

Gulf Coast


----------



## VBTravisD

Any updates on the backrest?


----------



## Guest

> that machine is sick glasser.  i would love to see that piece in person.
> 
> i think its the best boat on this site.
> 
> Gulf Coast


I doubt there is a finer example of a Skiff restoration where the Hull started as just a shell and ended nothing short of buying a brand new Whipray. While I would bet expensive, the trailer rims if mine would have to go.


----------



## kyleh

I think I heard this is for sale...??


----------



## jonathanglasser71

You heard right . I am ready for a new project . It will be in the classified ads tomorrow .


----------



## AfterHours2

Got a chance to see this first hand a few weeks ago. It's a sweet looking rig and perfect. Great job on the restore and GLWS...


----------



## Sheremeta

^


----------



## junkin35

What the hell was that, "^"?


----------



## Sheremeta

> What the hell was that, "^"?


Just bringing the best thread to the top. I take it you have not read it....


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Glasser; You are in a very small group of TRUE CRAFTSMEN. I face the East (Brevard) from the Left Coast(Hillsborough) and give you three bows. My friend you ARE the fiberglass MASTER !!! I really enjoyed the journey of your build. Thanks !  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## jonathanglasser71

You guys still know how to put a smile on my face ! I will be building a new skiff by the end of the year if not sooner . I already have an 09 50 Merc. tiller , Atlas jackplate , Strongarm tiller extension , all of the core , and some rough hull templets together . Cant wait to see what you guys think and trump my last build !! Thank you again for all of the compliments .


----------



## oysterbreath

Yeah, you provide plenty of inspiration for us wanna-be boat builders man! I can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## alain_vallejo

i've lost count on how many times i've gone through the process of this build. This is motivation for me on hopefully finding a good project hull and completely redoing it. thanx for sharing the process with us.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Was missing the old girl . Hope to have a new build soon . Now that I have a shop its hard to find time to do my own stuff . Its been to long without a skiff , it must happen soon !


----------



## Rosco

looking forward to seeing your next project!


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone know who bought this boat? Or glasser do you remember the specs on the casting platform?


----------

